# Partial Hospitalization Coding



## rhondadear (Aug 2, 2010)

Per CPT manual codes 99221-99233 can be used for partial hopitalization.  We are now being told from Humana that we cannot bill for subsequent visits only the initial. Any thoughts?


----------

